# How to Repair Leatherette on Camera Body that's Coming Loose?



## kovacs22 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have an antique Fed 3 film camera and it has a black "leatherette" (?) body that's starting to peel at the edge. I'm concerned that over time, this area will peel back even further. I was thinking that I could use Barge cement with a toothpick to get the edges glued into the recessed metal area of the body. I'll probably have to find a way to clamp it for a while - maybe use a clamp and put padding on the clamps to prevent damage to the camera.

Is that what I'm supposed to use (will that be alright to use), and is that the technique to repair a peeling leatherette body? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2016)

Many old camera repair texts recommend a glue called Pliobond. However, it has a rather pungent aroma so I don't use it for that reason. I usually use contact cement.

On the other hand Pliobond is easier to "unstick" later if you need to access something under the leather or to replace it. And, the strong smell does fade in a few days.

Some people recommend rubber cement. It's easy to remove later but  I don't find it has a strong enough grip in many cases.

Thin double sided tape is also used.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 22, 2016)

Yup, Pliobond ... that's the only stuff I use ... and yes, the smell does go away after it dries.

Pliobond can be unstuck if you apply it to one surface.
For a permanent bond you apply Pliobond to both surfaces.


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 22, 2016)

How do you apply Pliobond or contact cement if the edges are just coming loose? 

Would a toothpick do?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 22, 2016)

I would actually try to peel back more of the material to obtain a better surface to bond with ... but if you think the leatherette will get damaged, then try a toothpick.


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 22, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> I would actually try to peel back more of the material to obtain a better surface to bond with ... but if you think the leatherette will get damaged, then try a toothpick.



Good idea. Maybe I'll try the toothpick first. If that is too hard or doesn't do it, then I'll try and peel the surface back more to get better access. Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2016)

Why not get a leather kit and redo it? Rubbing alcohol will take the old off then gives you the opportunity to clean the surface real well. It is not that difficult.Once the old leather is off, you may be able to use your fingers and roll the old glue off. 
Cameraleather.com supported cameras


----------

